# i want alone time with hubby



## emily2200 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey ladies! Think you could help me out? I have not had much alone time with my hubby since Maggie was born. I am thinking of sending the kids to friends for the night and have some fun of my our own for once. I want something sexy. My friend told me to check out Pampered Passions. Maybe that’s too sexy? But they do have a contest for a free trip to the Bahamas. That would be nice.
pamperedpassions (i think it's a dot com....)
what do you think?
I am open to any other suggestions!


----------

